

LLDB 3.3 and beyond - anon1385
http://blog.llvm.org/2013/06/lldb-33-and-beyond.html

======
celias
"Python is currently embedded inside of LLDB and available through an
interactive interpreter." Nice. [http://lldb.llvm.org/python-
reference.html](http://lldb.llvm.org/python-reference.html)

